# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  LG G Watch, smartwatch, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - LG Electronics

Home page - lg.com/us/smart-watches

----------


## Airicist

Article "LG Offers Fresh Peek at Its New Smartwatch"

by Min-Jeong Lee
March 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch Unveiled (Android Wear, Low-End, Square Design, Q2 2014 Release & More!) 

 Published on Mar 23, 2014




> LG has revealed the G Watch! This smartwatch is powered by Android Wear and will be the low barrier offering of the platform.
> LG is working closely with Google and will support a wide range of Android smartphones.

----------


## Airicist

Article "LG’s G Watch tipped for July launch in the UK, could be followed by a round version"

by Andy Boxall
April 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch : Product Movie 

Published on May 11, 2014




> Sleek and lightweight for all-day comfort. Metal body for a timeless look. Ready for anything, anytime with a single charge. It is time to experience LG G Watch.

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch, hands-on at Google I/O 2014 (video) 

Published on Jun 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the LG G Watch 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> The Verge takes a hands-on look at the LG G Watch running Android Wear.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear Live goes live with Android Wear 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> CNET's Scott Stein shows off Samsung's first smartwatch running Google's recently previewed Android Wear. The new watch can connect to the Internet and lets you check things like your heart rate. It's available for order today at the Google Play store, but pricing has yet to be disclosed.

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch First Look

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Initial impressions from a few minutes use left me with the feeling that it was at least as comfortable as a standard wrist watch, and longer use has reinforced that impression. The watch is light, and the face, while fairly large, isn't too big as long as you don't have tiny wrists. LG claims to have designed for everyone, regardless of wrist type and gender, but it's still going to look large on smaller arms. Voice input on the G Watch is solid.
> 
> Google has clearly put a lot of thought into Android Wear, and what to include, as well as what to leave out. With apps optimized for Wear, you can open up to the relevant page within an app from the watch, and you can also reply to messages in apps like Hangouts via voice input. TechCrunch takes a look at the features of the new LG G watch.

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch hands-on

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> This is our hands-on of the LG G Watch, LG's first smartwatch running on the Android Wear platform.
> 
> "Meet the G Watch, LG's first Android Wear smartwatch"
> 
> by Brad Molen
> June 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch, first impressions: Android Wear on your wrist 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> LG's watch is one of the very first to run Android Wear. We have it up and running, and try calling up things on Google and responding to emails. See how Android Wear works, and what the LG G Watch is, up close.

----------


## Airicist

LG G Watch hands on review 

 Published on Jul 10, 2014




> The LG G Watch debuts with Android Wear, but how useful is it? John McCann tells us all about his hands-on time with LG's new wearable.
> 
> "LG G Watch review"
> The G Watch is a cool gadget, but it fails to really impress
> 
> by John McCann
> July 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tested In-Depth: Android Wear LG G Watch 

Published on Jul 29, 2014




> Will and Norm sit down to discuss Google's Android Wear platform, testing the new LG G Watch, and compare Google's smart watch to our experience living with the Pebble Steel watch. Here's why we think smart watches have the potential to be really useful accessories for smartphones.

----------


## Airicist

Official LG G Watch Hands on Video 

Published on Aug 4, 2014




> Welcome to the official LG UK hands on video for the new G Watch.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 7, 2014




> The G Watch R looks just as good as the Moto 360, and with the best battery life of any Wear watch to date.
> Read more here:
> "LG G Watch R review: good looks and improved battery are a step in the right direction"
> 
> by James Trew
> November 4, 2014

----------

